# Speedo overlay



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi folks, do any of you good people have any idea if i can get a MPH overlay for my speedo which reads in Kilometers,Thanks Jeff......


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jeff, 
I am also interested, in fact google here I come.
Will post back if I find anything

Steve


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

hi woodcut

Try this site http://www.superdials.com

They list most makes

Dennis


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Was that quick enough?

Here

£47 OUCH

Steve


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

For motorbikes, you can get a tiny gearbox that changes the speedo drive speed from kph to mph. So your speed now dispays mph instead without messing about with overlays. This is mainly used for imported machines. Don't see why they can't be ued for m/h's. 

Plenty are advertised in the back of Motorcycle News

The screw onto the back of the speedo and your cable the screws into it.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*spedo*

Thanks Steve Dennis and Krull, will chech them out ta Jeff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeff

What's your base vehicle? I've got a Ford one but not a Fiat. Sold a Fiat one a few weeks ago for £25. :roll: :roll: 
There should be someone on here with one from a clock they've swopped, also keep a watch on Ebay, speedos come up fairly frequently. £47.00 is a silly price, I've never paid more than £25 for a complete speedo head, you just need to keep an eye out and be patient.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ken,
Are you talking about the whole unit?

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

They were on the shelf at Brownhills accessory shop on Sunday! :wink: similar price £48


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> They were on the shelf at Brownhills accessory shop on Sunday! :wink: similar price £48


 8O 8O

In that case they can stay on the shelf. I will mark it in some way :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Ken,
> Are you talking about the whole unit?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Yes, full unit, just swop the overlay if you want (buy duff speedo and swop overlay onto your good one - easy.

Just a thought, if you want a KPH one look HERE
Save the search and keep looking.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ken,
I need the Mph one. Not sure of thelayout yet, pick it up on Saturday. It is on a fiat though.

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

You don't mention the year of your van. If it's the 94-2000 series then it's fairly easy to add MPH stickers to the dial. There was a good article with some piccies on the old site but I can't seem to find it now. What you do is simply print out some numbers onto paper then with a hole punch (about 15mm) punch out a selection of numbers and stick them to the face of the dial in the appropriate places. The Fiat speedo front glass is easily removed by taking out the 2 screws at each side, detaching the speedo cable and prising off the plastic face. The problem comes with the requirement for the face to be illuminated at night. On the pre-facelift models (black dials) the illumination was provided by a row of bulbs in front of and above the dials. If you have one of these then no more work needed. On post-facelift models (blue dials) the illumination was from the rear so won't illuminate your new numbers. The trick is to get one of the older speedos from a scrapyard and remove the row of lights from the top of the unit (unit is not a direct replacement) take the blanking piece from the top of the newer speedo and fit the light unit from the old speedo in its place. Job done.
Can't comment on the newer models as I haven't done one but I'm sure something can be bodged up with a bit of ingenuity.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

*speedo*

Hi Jeff.
I had a Jap imported car for a couple of years which had a KPH speedo. Its real easy to just round it in your head you only need to rememebr 1 speed and the rest is obvious. Just rememeber that 100kph is about 60mph so with that in mind 50kph is 30mph. The rest you can judge its really very easy if you remember 100=60.

Or you can get some red insulation take and cut it into thin strips about 1/8" wide and stick it to the front of your speedo glass at the appropriate places. Costs about half a crumbpence!!!!

Thanks

Darren


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,
2005 Hymer 544L
We pick it up on Saturday so not 100% sure of dial layout etc. I just know it is Kph only. 


Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:? 
Do you need a MPH tacho because it is a legal requirement to get a vehicle registered and MOT'd in the UK ?
The reason I ask is because I bought a LHD vehicle in the UK, with a KPH tacho and no modifications made to same, but it has a UK reg. and UK MOT certificate - how did the original importers into the UK get round this?
Just curious.
saluti
eddied


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi eddied

No, you don't need a MPH speedo for UK registration or MOT purposes, the MOT doesn't cover the speedo at all - amazing. 8O 

There is a requirement however under "The Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986" for the speedo to read in MPH and for the markings to be visible at night. So to comply you must alter the speedo readings to suit. Many importers don't do it and get away with it but in theory you can be prosecuted for non-compliance and your insurers could use it as justification for not meeting a claim. Also can you imagine how a barrister could make capital if you were in court? "It's plain to me your honour that the defendent couldn't possible know what speed he was going at the time of the accident, his vehicle wasn't even fitted with a legal speedometer". :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Here's the relevent text from the DFT:

"Great Britain uses imperial units for speed measurement. The law requires that speedometers must include a miles-per-hour display. Please note in particular that any modified display must be visible in daylight and in darkness.

Markings may be added to the existing speedometer provided they are:

* accurate;
* durable;
* can be seen clearly in daylight and when the instrument is lit during darkness."

You pays yer money and you takes yer choice. 8) 

Steve
Yours will be the latest speedo then, sorry but don't have any experience with them - yet.........


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,
Thank's, may be having a conversation when I pick it up :wink: 

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Save yourself the time, effort and expense.

I agree with Dazzer. It doesn't take much getting used to KPH.

50 KPH = 30 MPH
60 KPH = 40 MPH
80 KPH = 50 MPH
100 KPH = 60 MPH
110 KPH = 70 MPH

I did toy with the idea of markers on the speedo face to correspond with the relevant MPH, but with all the commercial vehicle driving that I do, (predominately in KPH) it just wasn't needed.

Save your money for a few nights site fees, or a nice meal for two and a few drinks. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock

"I agree with Dazzer. It doesn't take much getting used to KPH".

I absolutely agree with you, I think I can drive in the UK using a KPH speedo with no problem and have done so on many occasions - but don't fool yourself, this isn't in the same league as issues such as towing with an A-frame etc. You are breaking the law - no argument, dispute or grey areas, it's in black & white and clearly stated in the conditions set out by the DFT for permanently importing vehicles into the UK. As I said, you pays yer money and you takes yer choice.

Steve
It'll be interesting to hear what the dealer selling the M/H has to say if you ask the relevent question when collecting it. If you want to quote chapter & verse, take a copy of THIS with you when you go to collect and show them section 2.6. :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Ken,
Just remembered, I may not have as much luck dealing with?????? The salesman I did the deal with is at the NEC. We will see what happens.

Thanks for all your input everyone, Just in case I or others may need further help. If anyone has put an overlay in a 2005 Fiat please advise.

Thank's again

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,

I read the link with interest and take note of section 2.6.

I have to assume that as the third owner, in posession of five MOT certificates, that the vehicle met the required standards when initially imported as new in 1999.

The registration document logs it as a 2-axle rigid body, (Fiat vin plate concurrs), but with the Alko conversion, it is now a 3-axle rigid. I am also paying for a PLG road fund licence as opposed to a private LGV one.

So now I am not quite sure if the MH complies or not to the National Type Approval.

If yourself or anyone else can shed any more light on the subject, I would be grateful.

*Jeff (not Steve  ) , sorry if I appeared to have hijacked your thread.*

Jock.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Jeff

Is this the item you want - not the cheapest but half the cost of an overlay. 8)

Ebay Link

Jock
Your speedo didn't meet the requirements in 1999 and it still doesn't. As I said, the speedo and MOT are completely unrelated and the fact that the vehicle has an MOT is no indication whatsoever of whether it complies with Construction and Use Regs or not. No-one is likely to be interested in checking it or enforcing the C&U regs. unless you are involved in a serious accident or traffic offence. So my advice would be to either modify your speedo or drive veeeeeery carefully. :wink: 
In respect of your twin/single axle confusion, I presume that the chassis has been modified? I don't think it would be a type approval problem as motorhomes are exempt, but it would have implications for your MAM rating and at the very least you should get your registration document amended ASAP. No doubt someone else will have more expertise on this subject than I have. :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No good to me 2004 max :roll: 
Amazing, you can buy the clock at that price, but the overlay (a bit of plastic) Phew.

Steve


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I researrched this a while back and contacted a company (Deepcar????), who gave me a really snotty reply, asking where I got the information that they had overlays, and that they never advertise the fact etc etc. (I got the info on MHF of course!!) Eventually told him a really good place to poke his overlay, so that's why I haven't done the job yet.

Has anyone ever done this (fitted an overlay, that is!!). I am concerned that the needles need to come off the gauges to fit the overlay on. Is this the case? If so it looks fraught with danger.

Next, is it still OK by law, to have the speedo reading in MPH and the odometer reading in Kms?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil

Yes, I've done it a number of times. It's a delicate job and can be a bit nerve-racking getting the needles off - but it's quite possible with care.

There is no legal requirement to have an odometer so the answer is that it makes no difference if it reads in miles or kilometers. Speedos with digital odometer readouts can usually be swapped backwards and forwards between miles and kilometers by an authorised agent using their diagnostics technology.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> In respect of your twin/single axle confusion, I presume that the chassis has been modified? I don't think it would be a type approval problem as motorhomes are exempt, but it would have implications for your MAM rating and at the very least you should get your registration document amended ASAP. No doubt someone else will have more expertise on this subject than I have. :?


Hi Ken,

Thanks for the reply. I shall make enquiries at the local traffic area office in Cambridge before sending off the registration document to DVLA.

I have to asume that it is an error by DVLA on first registration as there are two vin plates,ie, the original Fiat plate @ 3.5 tonnes (single axle), and the Hymer plate @ 4.5 tonnes (twin axles).

One advantage of the current situation, (*with tongue in cheek*), is that I can travel at the higher speed limits for PLG's without being clocked for speeding, as it is only 3.5 t on the database. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Jock


----------



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

*re overlay*

Hi I'm told that HALFORDS sell them


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Halfords sell overlays????

Where do I get any info??

The best offer I've seen so far is £47. I contacted a few on-line scrappie sites and the best off for a speedo was £62, bearing in mind all I want is the face.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought, does anyone know anyone in the printing game? Reason: Is it possible for them to print it on see through plastic or whatever?

Steve


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

philmccann said:


> Has anyone ever done this (fitted an overlay, that is!!). I am concerned that the needles need to come off the gauges to fit the overlay on. Is this the case? If so it looks fraught with danger.
> 
> Next, is it still OK by law, to have the speedo reading in MPH and the odometer reading in Kms?


I have just fitted a replacement MPH dial bought from Super Dials to my 2006 Ducato; despite being supplied without fitting instructions it turned out to be quite easy to fit, much easier than I anticipated. You DON'T need to take the needles off.

Instructions for fitting the replacement dials:

1 Remove two torx head screws from the front edge of the instrument binacle; this allows the binacle to be pulled up and rearwards to gain access to the underneath from the front side. Lowering the adjustable steering wheel helps to create room to manoeuvre.

2 Remove the three multipin plugs from the rear of the instrument unit by lifting their retaining clips upwards; they then pull out easily. No danger of getting them mixed up.

3 Remove three torx head screws which hold the intrument unit in the binacle and lift it clear. You can now work on the instrument unit on your bench.

4 Remove the transparent front cover and its surrounding black plastic housing by lifting the plastic retaining tags. You now have access to the front of the instruments. (Note that the needles are not spring loaded into their zero positions, they rotate easily and stay where they are placed, then move back again to their stop position equally easily. In service they are presumably positioned electromagnetically rather than mechanically.)

5 Pull off the black plastic hub piece at the base of each of the four needles. (They come off fairly easily with a click and go back just as easily afterwards.) DO NOT try to pull out the needles.

6 Rotate all four needles so that they point vertically upwards on the dial face, ie point them to a twelve o'clock position.

7 Note that the replacement dial is exactly the same thickness and type of material as the original, which gives you an indication of the flexibility which you will be exploiting to swap them over. With the needles pointing upwards, lift the lower edge of the original plastic dial face away from the unit base and bend it upwards to lift it clear of the two protruding black spikes (the trip spindles). You can then lift the top edge of the dial away from the base and slide the dial upwards to clear the needles without putting significant strain on them.

8 Fitting the replacement dial is the reverse of this procedure; with the needles still pointing upwards flex the dial and feed the needles through the relevant holes in the dial, first the two long ones then the two shorter ones, sliding the dial downwards and bending the lower edge upwards as you do so to clear the two protruding black spindles. You may need to help the point of the needle through its hole by lifting the end slightly with a small screwdriver blade. In a continuing movement, bend and lift the dial to get it located over the two spindles. The spindles are flexible too, which helps.

9 The dial can now be pressed flat into place; it is a precise fit and will click into place around the white plastic rings at the base of each needle. Rotate the needles back to their zero positions. Replace the four black plastic hub pieces by pressing them gently onto the base of the needles.

10 You can now replace the transparent front cover and reinstall the instrument unit in the binacle. Don't forget to reconnect the three multipin plugs.

Even having to work this out as I went along the job only took about half an hour.

The replacement dial was a very precisely engineered replacement with illumination tracks and all the warning light symbols in the right places; it is not just a printed bit of plastic. Once installed it really looks the part and illuminates just as the original did.

I think it was very reasonably priced at £47, taking into account the dvelopment cost and the limited size of the market for these things. In the context of the huge saving I made by buying an imported MH it strikes me as excellent value for money and I am very pleased with it.

Stuart


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Well done, Stuart

And an excellent record, to boot. I am going to go for it now, due to your first class instructions. I thought at first that £47 was a bit of a rip-off, but you are right, I am now sure it will be worth every penny.

Thanks again.


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

sormerod said:


> I have just fitted a replacement MPH dial bought from Speed Dials to my 2006 Ducato; despite being supplied without fitting instructions it turned out to be quite easy to fit, much easier than I anticipated. You DON'T need to take the needles off.
> 
> Stuart


Stuart

Please could you advise contact details for Speed Dials; they aren't immediately obvious on google.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Stuart 

Our Hobby comes in November looks like l have my first job. l hope the lights are going to be this easying.

all the best Dennis


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for such an informative instruction Stewart, I obtined a new overlay from Hymer Uk when I collected the new motorhome. Free of charge as well :wink: 

Steve


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

prusling said:


> sormerod said:
> 
> 
> > I have just fitted a replacement MPH dial bought from Speed Dials to my 2006 Ducato; despite being supplied without fitting instructions it turned out to be quite easy to fit, much easier than I anticipated. You DON'T need to take the needles off.
> ...


I must have been having a Senior Moment and should have known better than to quote the Company from memory; it was Superdials, not Speed Dials, and I got their website from page one of this thread. To save you looking back it was:

http://www.superdials.com

Stuart


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Stuart, have just done the job following your excellent procedure. Piece of cake!!

Moderators, any chance of putting Stuart's write up somewhere more visible for any DIY'ers in the future.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

philmccann said:


> Moderators, any chance of putting Stuart's write up somewhere more visible for any DIY'ers in the future.


Hi Phil

The best thing would be for Stuart to copy his instructions to the Tutorial section of MHF.

Link to Tutorials <<<,

This section was started for just this sort of information and needs good "tried and tested" instructions like Stuarts "how to" to be posted there.

Mike


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

spykal said:


> philmccann said:
> 
> 
> > Moderators, any chance of putting Stuart's write up somewhere more visible for any DIY'ers in the future.
> ...


Well I tried to put my Instructions on the website as a Tutorial but failed - don't know why. If anyone else has the skill to do so please do it!

Stuart


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stuart

I will get it done for you... 

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stuart

Your write up on *" Replacement MPH Speedometer dials" *is now a Tutorial and can be seen > HERE <.

Mike


----------

